# Flat brown eleven-point ribbon cable tore, need to reconnect or replace



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello my TSF know-it-alls

My Sony A200 developed a fault (as in, I broke it) while I was replacing the LCD screen (which I broke earlier). The eleven-point flat brown ribbon cable tore while I was taking the unit apart, because the materials that I was reading online did not highlight this possibility. This is a fairly standard eleven-point flat brown-translucent-plastic-covering-gold-wires/cables cable. The Internet, in all its wisdom, is unwilling or unable to assist me.

Yes, eleven points for a power switch is ridiculous.

I need a way to reconnect or replace this cable. Sony is utterly unhelpful and the rest of the Internet seems indifferent.

Thank you, and good morning/afternoon/evening/night/what-have-you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try contacting your local repair facility and see if they can order the part. I don't know that Sony supplies parts to the casual user.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

The "local repair facility" is Sony.

No generic cable or connector I can use?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The ribbon (a.k.a FFC) has an FFC number written on it somewhere along the strip, but you'll need to measure the length & pitch (distance) between contacts. Use magnifying glass to see the number maybe I can help you locate a replacement.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sony obviously will repair all of their products. My point was that any local shop that services that type of hardware (and preferably is Sony certified) will have access to part information and can likely order the part for a nominal fee (or no charge at all). At least my local shop has ordered parts for me.


----------

